# sleeping apnea



## acheo (1 Dec 2005)

I was diagnosed with sleeping apnea recently and  lost my air factor. I would like to know if anyone has this medical issue and how the forces dealt with it. Basically I was told I can no longer be a pilot eventhough the specialists (neurologists and flight surgeons) have recommended me fit for flying. DRDC went against theses recommendations and grounded me for good. If you do have this medical issue would you please share it with me.

thanks


----------



## Inch (1 Dec 2005)

I've never heard of the condition myself, have you tried the Pilot's Lounge?

Sounds like another case of DRDC being a bunch of weenies. A buddy of mine had to go see 3 different ophthalmologists because they weren't happy with the results of his eye exam. They all said he was fit so they finally had to submit.

Good luck.


----------



## 2 Cdo (1 Dec 2005)

Acheo, I also have sleep apnea and until I was diagnosed I did not realise how serious a condition it CAN  be. I have to wear an oral appliance for sleeping, to keep my airway open, but do not have to use a CPAP machine. If you are using the machine or appliance I personally don't see it being an issue, but then again I am not DRDC.
I have been using the appliance for over 5 years now and have noticed a huge improvement in my energy levels during the day. Before I used to think that it was normal to be tired all the time, and to have a little nap after supper. Now I feel fine all day and don't need the post supper nap(though I do miss it in some ways ;D)
My only suggestion would be to attempt an appeal (with all supporting documentation) and hope that it all works out. Good luck!


----------



## dgrayca (1 Dec 2005)

acheo said:
			
		

> I was diagnosed with sleeping apnea recently and   lost my air factor. I would like to know if anyone has this medical issue and how the forces dealt with it. Basically I was told I can no longer be a pilot eventhough the specialists (neurologists and flight surgeons) have recommended me fit for flying. DRDC went against theses recommendations and grounded me for good. If you do have this medical issue would you please share it with me.
> 
> thanks



I have sleep apnea too.  I did a component transfer and had to have a medical.  I was given a med cat of G3 initially since I was given a geographical restriction due to the apnea.  I simply got a letter from a specialist and redressed the issue and was granted a med cat of G2 afterwards.

There is a lot of uncertaincy in the system how to deal with sleep apnea and what one doctor may find an issue with it, another may not.  I suggest you inquire why the condition is a concern and tackle the problem that way...

i.e. if they are concerned about your fatique during the day - treatment should fix that.
i.e. if they are concerned about you having to bring a CPAP machine to the field - there's nothing that says you Have to use CPAP and there are alternate treatments.

good luck!


----------



## acheo (1 Dec 2005)

I have managed to sleep without my CPAP. By laying on my belly or on my side I sleep very well. Therefore I no longer need this CPAP. Problem is I was diagnosed and it seems to bother DRDC. Today I got a few pilot name with the same problem and they managed to get deployed. 

If air sick pilots get selected multi-engine because of their air sickness or people with longer than average legs get transfered in the multi community why couldn't I get the same favor by going Sea King or SAR or any other fixed wing a/c. Anyway I got a name of a guy today who is flying in the TAC HEL community and got deployed 4-5 times with this problem.  :crybaby:


----------



## onewingwonder (2 Dec 2005)

I wouldn't be giving up the machine. 
#1 'cause nobody sleeps in one position all night and, 
#2 there is a huge corelation between having sleep apnea and strokes. Can't recall exact stats, but it is something like 75% of those who've had strokes also have sleep apnea. Little bit on the news about it last night.


----------

